# Hum on both of my MBM-12s



## Bori (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed I get a Hum when I connect the BFD. The Hum is coming through my dual MBM-12s. The weird thing is when I engage the XO switch to in on the MBMs the Hum goes away. When I set my duals MBMs to out the hum comes back. Does anyone have idea why this is happening.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does anyone have idea why this is happening.


The frequency of the hum resides in the crossovers bandwidth.

Here's a thread dedicated to BFD hum problems...

brucek


----------



## Bori (Jan 3, 2008)

I set the XO on the MBMs to in and 150hz. No more HUM:yes:


----------

